# Best ECU for R32 GTR



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,

What's the best ECU for my R32 GTR V spec 2 ?

I've been thinking of an Apexi power fc or an HKS f-con pro.

What are the differences ie. is one easier to map than the other or does one have more features etc...

I had an Apexi power fc on my scooby & it made a real difference but just wondering what is best for the Skyline ?



Cheers.


Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

ask who ever is gonna map the car what they are better at maping 

only certain mappers can do the hks if i remember rightly 

also look at the link and vipec options 


it all comes down to ur budget and ur maper


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Link or vipec, way better than anything HKS does.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Cheers for the help guys.

Had a quick look online & with the holy search button but still a little confused as to which is best, the link G5 or the Vipec 88 ?

Also having a bit of a nightmare with finding prices for each for some reason, any idea of roughly how much they are ?


Cheers for your help once again.


Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Link G5 doesnt exist, its a g4. Vipec 88 is pretty much a rebranded link. They are both great.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Email them from their website for pricing. Link Engine Management Systems — Link Engine Management Systems - plug-in & wire-in aftermarket ECU's


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

100% G4 link, WAY ahead of the others your thinking of.

Robbie.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I priced up a Vipec V44 standalone for my M3 a few weeks back, from NZ. It's about 1K GBP to buy. Mind you, the price may be a little cheaper for the GT-R unit, since it's a circuit board that replaces the original inside the standard ECU box. Uses the original wiring, sensors, etc. too. 
You might not need a V88 for a relatively mild RB26 tune. V44 is plenty capable enough.
They're very interesting ECU's. I'm waiting on one to fit to my E30 M3 soon.. 

Alternatively, we supply recently manufactured Apexi Power FC ECU's with commanders quite cheaply. They're a good unit - and proven reliable and very good. Also most UK tuners can map them. Used also available. PM Matty32 for more info.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

prices are here

but you maybe able to get cheaper on the net if you buy from abroad 

Nissan - Skyline GTS/GTRLink G4 - Thor Racing (Japanese Performance Car Tuning)

thats the plug in unit


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a Vi-Pec V88 on my Supra, worked great! I think they sell them with a PnP adapter for the R32 GTR aswell. Currently I have a Autronic in my R32 GTR.


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

As above, Link G4 without a doubt - speak to Thor Racing Welcome to THOR Racing, - Thor Racing (Japanese Performance Car Tuning) they do a G4 fitting/mapping package which is VERY well priced, had my 700bhp R32 GT-R done and Pete's mapping is spot on, completely transformed it and so much available with the link.

EDIT: Doh, didn't see the post above haha.


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

A bit of a silly question but better to be safe then sorry. 

if I was to disconnect the battery, would the power FC reset itself (i.e. fuel map, ignition map, etc...) and wipe the data RSP programed in.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

JKGTR said:


> A bit of a silly question but better to be safe then sorry.
> 
> if I was to disconnect the battery, would the power FC reset itself (i.e. fuel map, ignition map, etc...) and wipe the data RSP programed in.
> 
> ...


No. Standard ECU does and goes for self learning.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

i think more important is the tuner/mapper and the setup on the car...
some things:
-f-con has better resolution than powerfc 32x32 v 20x20
-other than d-jetro,powerfc need AFMs...maybe worse for big twins that shuffle, so ECU using MAP sensor is better?
-antilag etc usually not avail on powerfc


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

We run and ran Vi-PEC's in both our circuit car and drag car...plug-in board (V44 waste spark) in the circuit car (450+awkw T04Z) and used to run a V88 in the drag car. The v88 was the only ecu that would run the engine in my drag car smoothly without hunting, dipping and stalling like the previous ecu's we tried. Only reason for change is the logging was a bit unreliable so we ditched it and installed a MoTeC M800...the MoTeC does not run the car any better than the V88 did. So suffice to say if you didn't need the logging for motorsport data then the Vi-PEC is essentially a MoTeC for a 1/4 of the price once you match the features (i.e. all the MoTeC extra features cost more money to unlock out of the ecu where the Vi-PEC has them all unlocked for free)


----------

